# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  За март 2014 после закрытия месяца не заполняется книга покупок и книга продаж

## HaNuRiK

Доброе время суток!

За март 2014 после закрытия месяца не заполняется книга покупок и книга продаж. 
1С Предприятие 7.70.027 релиз 7.70.570.
При заполнении книги продаж выдает ошибку
"Если Док.Операция.ВключитьПрово  дки()=0 Тогда
{Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(979)}: Операция не выбрана!"
За февраль заполняется за март ошибка выскакивает...
Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема и как исправить.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброе время суток!
> 
> За март 2014 после закрытия месяца не заполняется книга покупок и книга продаж. 
> 1С Предприятие 7.70.027 релиз 7.70.570.
> При заполнении книги продаж выдает ошибку
> "Если Док.Операция.ВключитьПрово  дки()=0 Тогда
> {Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(979)}: Операция не выбрана!"
> За февраль заполняется за март ошибка выскакивает...
> Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема и как исправить.


Рекомендую вначале обновить базу до актуального релиза, скачать тут:
Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/YAe4RiHvM6FmF (576) 
Думаю проблема и решится, если нет пишите..

----------


## HaNuRiK

*Touch_of_soul*,
Спасибо за релиз, обновил, но, к сожалению, не помогло.. Выдает ту же ошибку.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*,
> Спасибо за релиз, обновил, но, к сожалению, не помогло.. Выдает ту же ошибку.


Отчеты - книга продаж по постановлению №1137 и там выдаёт ошибку?

----------


## HaNuRiK

Отчет формируется.

---------- Post added at 18:10 ---------- Previous post was at 18:09 ----------

*Touch_of_soul*, Отчет формируется.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Отчет формируется.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:10 ---------- Previous post was at 18:09 ----------
> 
> *Touch_of_soul*, Отчет формируется.


Тогда ошибку выдаёт где? Подробнее можно?

----------


## HaNuRiK

*Touch_of_soul*, Журналы - регламентные документы - новый документ - формирование записей книги продаж - от 31.03.14 - заполнить - выдает ошибку "Если Док.Операция.ВключитьПрово  дки()=0 Тогда {Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(979)}: Операция не выбрана!
Причем эти же действия только документ от 28.02.14 заполняется книга продаж

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*, Журналы - регламентные документы - новый документ - формирование записей книги продаж - от 31.03.14 - заполнить - выдает ошибку "Если Док.Операция.ВключитьПрово  дки()=0 Тогда {Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(979)}: Операция не выбрана!
> Причем эти же действия только документ от 28.02.14 заполняется книга продаж


Документы за период март за который ты формируешь книгу продаж корректно заполнены? Если возможно выгрузку твой базы, чтоб в отладчики посмотреть..

----------


## HaNuRiK

*Touch_of_soul*,Заполнено коректно.. фирмы теже, которые и за январь и за февраль... Если бы какой-то документ был не коректно заполнен, то ошибку выдавал бы другую с указанием на неверно заполненый документ... мне кажется, что дело в релизак последних... Документы копировались с прошлых месяцев и в них изменялась дата и суммы
И сейчас все документы за март перепроверили.. все верно заполнено.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*,Заполнено коректно.. фирмы теже, которые и за январь и за февраль... Если бы какой-то документ был не коректно заполнен, то ошибку выдавал бы другую с указанием на неверно заполненый документ... мне кажется, что дело в релизак последних... Документы копировались с прошлых месяцев и в них изменялась дата и суммы
> И сейчас все документы за март перепроверили.. все верно заполнено.


Я уверен что ошибка кроется в тех позициях которые участвую в формирование книги продаж за этот период.. Без доступа к базе на словах помочь не могу, так как у меня всё ок.. Как вариант пробовать сформировать книгу продаж с одной позицией (перебирая их) и так найти на какой он ругается.. У тебя типовая бухгалтерия?

Запустить в режиме конфигуратор. Администрирование- тестирование и исправление иб (хуже не будет)

----------

HaNuRiK (10.04.2014)

----------


## HaNuRiK

*Touch_of_soul*, В ручную сформировали книгу продаж, провелась, все хорошо... Но причина почему в автоматическом режиме не заполняется так и не найдена... Причем в автоматическом режими не заполняется только за март, за февраль и за аврель формируется как надо.. Настройки ни кто не менял и документы заполнены одинаково что за февраль, что за март, что за апрель..  Непонятка какая-то..
*Touch_of_soul*, спасибо за помощь... если все-таки найдете причину не заполнения за март в автоматическом режиме сообщите пожалуйста..

---------- Post added at 19:36 ---------- Previous post was at 19:33 ----------

*Touch_of_soul*, тестирование и исправление делал, не помогло... Повторяю еще раз документы копировались с прошлых месяцев заполнены идентично, только даты и суммы разные..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*, В ручную сформировали книгу продаж, провелась, все хорошо... Но причина почему в автоматическом режиме не заполняется так и не найдена... Причем в автоматическом режими не заполняется только за март, за февраль и за аврель формируется как надо.. Настройки ни кто не менял и документы заполнены одинаково что за февраль, что за март, что за апрель..  Непонятка какая-то..
> *Touch_of_soul*, спасибо за помощь... если все-таки найдете причину не заполнения а март в автоматическом режиме сообщите пожалуйста..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:36 ---------- Previous post was at 19:33 ----------
> 
> *Touch_of_soul*, тестирование и исправление делал, не помогло... Повторяю еще раз документы копировались с прошлых месяцев заполнены идентично, только даты и суммы разные..


Делал после обновления? 
Конечно странно почему у тебя ругается.. А у меня нет..

----------


## HaNuRiK

*Touch_of_soul*, да после обновления

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*, да после обновления


Можно попробовать как вариант за комментировать тот кусок кода на который он ругается и сохранить (на время) http://yadi.sk/d/pzcdIBfXMCJYK
и проверить..

----------

